# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua DC Servo mini

## Manh Design

Như tiêu đề em cần 1 vài con DC Servo như này bác nào có hú em phát.

Dây thép: 0977550686

----------

